# Lower Bradfield Fliter House, May 2013



## HughieD (May 3, 2013)

This was one of a few very enjoyable visits along the Loxley Valley on a lovely sunny day. The Filter House at Lower Bradfield has been done on here a few times. Here's the brief write-up from Wiki:



> On Mill Lee Road are the former water board filter houses which filtered water from the Agden, Dale Dike and Strines reservoirs in Bradfield Dale. The filter houses were built in 1913 and extended in 1953. In 1930 the Filter House was the first building in the village to have a telephone installed. The Filter House closed in 1995 as a larger new modern water treatment plant was opened in the Loxley Valley. The building is now derelict and its future unknown but it has found a use, as an artists canvas for various graffiti artists in the area.



Its position on a busy main road and the heras fences mean it is not the easiest access. There's not a great deal left inside of the old plant but the fantastic graffiti merit a visit in it's own right. It's quite a damp building so there's a turnover in the art on offer and a number of paintings in other reports has deteriorated quite quickly. Anyhow...on with the pictures:




img9182_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9184_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9185_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9186_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9188_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9191_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9192_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9193_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9198_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9202_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9204_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9208_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9211_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9215_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9216_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9217_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9218_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9223_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## shatners (May 4, 2013)

Nice work Hughie... you certainly getting out and about plenty 

Its a lovely pigeon like, but shame they painted over the schematics.


----------



## Wakey Lad (May 4, 2013)

Great set that - And the graffiti has evolved! You have actually made it look far better than it is with these photos, nice one!


----------



## Silent Hill (May 4, 2013)

It's a lovely little place to spend a couple of hours. The graff is forever changing, so worth going back from time to time. The fencing really is a joke though


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 4, 2013)

Normally I hate graffiti, but... blimey!


----------



## chris (May 4, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Normally I hate graffiti, but... blimey!



Ditto. Amazing stuff


----------



## Judderman62 (May 4, 2013)

very nice - I like this place. The street art is of high order too - I believe the humming bird one that was there on my visit is no longer there


----------



## The Wombat (May 4, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Normally I hate graffiti, but... blimey!



Just what I was gonna say
Good snaps mate


----------



## Silent Hill (May 5, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> I believe the humming bird one that was there on my visit is no longer there



Just for you mate.




And it has gone I'm afraid


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2013)

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (May 6, 2013)

Not seen that humming bird, very nice. The artist who does most if the good stuff here is Sheffield based and very talented. I think he's called Rocket?


----------



## HughieD (May 6, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Not seen that humming bird, very nice. The artist who does most if the good stuff here is Sheffield based and very talented. I think he's called Rocket?



Mate, there's only one Rocket in Sheffield right now


----------



## ojay (May 7, 2013)

Looks good externally, shame it's so far gone internally 

Good effort all the same, nice little find is this


----------



## HughieD (May 8, 2013)

Cheers Ojay....worth a look. A lot to see in that there valley. More reports coming soon...


----------



## jack-the-snipper (May 8, 2013)

i found access difficult 
as i snagged myself upon a small bramble


----------



## sonyes (May 8, 2013)

Always nice to see this place, as it was one of my 1st explores in the company of TeeJF. Loved it to be honest, the graf really makes a welcome change from the crappy tagging we more commonly see. Top notch pics


----------



## smiler (May 8, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Just what I was gonna say
> Good snaps mate



Yeah my sentiments exactly, Thanks


----------



## Judderman62 (May 8, 2013)

sonyes said:


> Always nice to see this place, as it was one of my 1st explores in the company of TeeJF. Loved it to be honest, the graf really makes a welcome change from the crappy tagging we more commonly see. Top notch pics



depends where you go fella... I've seen a fair bit of good street art in various places


----------

